# Applying finish to tyres



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Can I ask what everyone uses for applying the finish to their tyres?

At the minute I'm using the green/grey curved Auto Finesse foam pads and for me, they're way to soft. I use Perl for the finish and I'm really happy with it. It's just the application.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*ASDA smart price sponges*



FiestaRed said:


> Can I ask what everyone uses for applying the finish to their tyres?
> 
> At the minute I'm using the green/grey curved Auto Finesse foam pads and for me, they're way to soft. I use Perl for the finish and I'm really happy with it. It's just the application.


ASDA smart price sponges.

8 for 40p works out 5p a sponge, I cut them in half and use 1 half for 2 tires and then throw away, cheap and avoids messing about trying to save a dirty sponge because how many people can say they get their tyres 100% clean before dressing.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been using the same bit of cut up sponge for about 2 years now. Maybe due a change as bits are starting to fall off now lol. I store it in a freezer bag with a glove so I never have to touch it, but it's always ready to go as it's already loaded with dressing.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

pxr5 said:


> I've been using the same bit of cut up sponge for about 2 years now. Maybe due a change as bits are starting to fall off now lol. I store it in a freezer bag with a glove so I never have to touch it, but it's always ready to go as it's already loaded with dressing.


That!! 
Even the freezer bag 
Haha


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Small Sponge ( half moon shaped)


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I use a sponge cut to about a 2” rectangle and store it in plastic bowl - bin it when it gets knackered


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Poundshop pot cleaners [sponge on one side] - 10 for £1, use once and ditch.


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Brilliant! Just looked at the one in the kitchen cupboard, way firmer than the Auto Finesse ones I've been using. I'll give one a try, can't be as bad as the Auto Finesse ones.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

FiestaRed said:


> Brilliant! Just looked at the one in the kitchen cupboard, way firmer than the Auto Finesse ones I've been using. I'll give one a try, can't be as bad as the Auto Finesse ones.


But you don't need to bin it after 1 use, will easily do lots of applications- think mine are about 6 - 8 months old and getting to the point of needing to be binned, but keep using it and not binning it just yet


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

adams vrt applicator. works great and doesnt break up like foam pads do
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...block-dressing-applicator?variant=17458316293
looks like jeffs out of stock at the moment but you can cut them in half, ive never bothered full size is great for me


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Grout sponge, cut into triangular pieces - lasts ages, then kept in bag. Apply using spray onto sponge, then wipe/work in. Use disposable gloves ; no mess and mass reduction of fling


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I use a Meguiars Tyre Dressing Applicator. Normally lasts around 6 months, and that’s with pretty much daily useage!


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

A cheap sponge to apply tyre dressing works wonders.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I have a slims detailing one which looks almost the same as the AF One. It was like 99p or something so I ordered it when I got megs tyre gel in January. It's grubby but seems to be holding up well and I've not found it to be too soft. Just wash my hands straight after use  and store in a freezer bag.


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Another vote for using a regular sponge. Its cheap, easy to obtain and applies an even coat.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Rian said:


> ASDA smart price sponges.
> 
> 8 for 40p works out 5p a sponge, I cut them in half and use 1 half for 2 tires and then throw away, cheap and avoids messing about trying to save a dirty sponge because how many people can say they get their tyres 100% clean before dressing.


As above but after I've used them for the washing up for about a week:lol:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

when the sponge from the dishes has come to the end of life i use that.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Poundshop pot cleaners [sponge on one side] - 10 for £1, use once and ditch.


This :thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

ffrs1444 said:


> when the sponge from the dishes has come to the end of life i use that.


Same here. When the Mrs is done with them she passes to me!


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Cheap eBay micro fiber applicators with finger pocket. Lasts forever.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Microfib...hash=item1c6dfbf95f:m:mHnwnOvZ4WWZV-ZSmGVQ0OQ


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

I use perl diluted 1:1 and spray it onto a detailing brush and paint it on. Then leave it to dry and give it a quick wipe over to get rid of any excess.


----------



## walfice (Sep 15, 2017)

I use the Halfords polish applicators. £2 for 2. They last ages and have a pocket in the back so are easy to use as well


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I use Adams tyre applicator . It is expensive but I’ve had it 2 years now and still looks brand new 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/SODIAL-Pro...ords=tyre+dressing+applicator#customerReviews

I use these tyre dressing applicators from Amazon.
I used to use kitchen sponges, but seeing as it was my birthday I thought I'd splash out the £1.50 for 5 dedicated tyre shine applicators:lol:

The sponge is much nicer to use.
The stiff/dense foam holder makes it less messy to use without gloves.

Just don't use it sideways as indicated by the contour of the sponge but drag across the tyre using one edge like a brush dragging it along it's long axis.
This prevents the glue between the soft foam and the handle failing:thumb:


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

i personally tend to use the cheap yellow applicator pads get around 24 for a few pound, they do the job and i don't mind chucking them away when they go bad


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Mine are usually in tatters after I've done the four wheels. Cheap enough to bin when done.


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Just found a novel way that seems to work better for me. Some time ago I bought a pack of the foam headed paint brushes, the ones on sticks to use on the car's grill. The ones I have are only an inch wide but I tried one on the tyres and it worked brilliantly.

Mine came from Hobbycraft and are quite dense foam, they do them in a range of sizes so I might pop in and get a couple of the wider ones. You can also get them way cheaper on eBay but I'm not sure if the foam would be as dense.

https://www.hobbycraft.co.uk/craft-...VVUAbCh0v4wdgEAQYAiABEgKtaPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

As per first item of this post ;-)
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=400598

After 8 months of washing 2 cars ever week/other week the first pad is due for replacement. Still finding it works very well and is may favourite, used less dressing than a sponge and keeps your hand clean !


----------

